# Price for small game hide tanning?



## BNicollCSU (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello,

I am a student and I live in the Auburn Hills area. I was wondering if anybody knows where I could find a good taxidermist who will tan small game hide. I would like to harvest a few squirrels and rabbits this year and tan the hides to use as decorations in my apartment. Also, what does it cost to have a small game hide tanned? I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Tan your own. F& T trapping supplies sells do it yourself kits. Follow instructions. Very easy.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

According to their site, squirrels are $9 for 1-5 hides and $8 for 6-20. Rabbits are $9 for 1-5 hides and $8 for 6-20.

I have to agree that for the cost of one bottle of tanning solution or one package of crystals (which I've used on raccoon) you could tan a whole mess of small game hides.


----------



## BNicollCSU (Aug 1, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> According to their site, squirrels are $9 for 1-5 hides and $8 for 6-20. Rabbits are $9 for 1-5 hides and $8 for 6-20.
> 
> I have to agree that for the cost of one bottle of tanning solution or one package of crystals (which I've used on raccoon) you could tan a whole mess of small game hides.



Thanks! What site is that?


----------



## BNicollCSU (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm definitely looking forward to trying it out myself at some point. But for now, I think it would just be too big of a mess and a hassle in this apartment. Thanks for the tips guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

When I was a kid, I used kosher salt. I would tack down the hide on a board, skin side up and cover all exposed skin with lots of salt. As the salt draws out the moisture and gets damp and cakey, I would brush it off and redo it. This would take about a week to ten days. I've never had one stink or turn "bad". I did rabbits and squirrels this way for tying flies.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

BNicollCSU said:


> Thanks! What site is that?


www.moytown.com


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i raise rabbits for years and always tanned my own hides.

clean the fat off as best you can by scraping with a knife, carefull not to cut it.

mix up 1 pound of alum, (can get it at the pharmacy) with 1 pound of kosher non iodised salt. in about 3-4 gallons of warm water in a 5 gallon plastic bucket.(home depot sells homer buckets)

this will do a dozen or so hides.(Rabbit)

soak the hides in this solution, making sure to submerge them well, and stir a couple times a day for two days, three is ok. place a cover over the bucket while soaking. aluminium foil or saran wrap is fine.

rescrape the hides. this solution will change the fat to make it easier to flesh the hide.
add one more pound of alum to the solution and return the hides.
allow to soak for another couple days.
test to see if its done by snipping off a sliver and dunking it in boiling water. it should curl a bit.

now rinse , rinse, rinse in water. press don't twist as much water out as you can. then spred the hides to dry.
before they are totaly dry, slightly damp begin working them to soften the hide.
a speedy way is to tumble them in saw dust in a close drier no heat, but this really pisses mamma off. 
i have used a cement mixer filled with saw dust too.

i think salt back then was a few bucks for 5 pounds and alum was maybe 8 or ten for 5 pounds.
the alum solution tightens the hide and reduces hair slip.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

oh yes, you can tumble them in a big sack at the laundromat. if you don;t get busted.
i liked tumbling in cedar shavings,,,gave a nice aroma and feel to the finished product. i made teddy bears with my furs and got $75 for them.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

john warren said:


> i raise rabbits for years and always tanned my own hides.
> 
> clean the fat off as best you can by scraping with a knife, carefull not to cut it.
> 
> ...


Do they call this "wet tanning"? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yes its wet.
there are many solutions you can use. for animals that slip hair like squirrels i like the alum. it helps hold the hair in.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Anyone tan squirrel hides, remove the fur, and use for gloves? I know the would be thin but still pretty cool to have. So many squirrels out there that if I screw one or two up trying, I could go get more.


----------

